# cable nuts



## EvelynGB

A half-inch box wrench lying beside it for the cable nuts.
junto a una caja de medio centimetro de diametro de una llave inglesa para uso de los ..... cables ....


----------



## anjutra

Hola.
En contexto general, nut es tuerca, pero con contexto más concreto puede cambiar el significado.
Saludos


----------



## EvelynGB

Cable  de conexion? Alguna otra idea?


----------



## frida-nc

I agree with Anjutra--
it's not a box, but a box wrench (Br. spanner, Span. llave inglesa); a wrench would be for tightening nuts (tuercas).  The nuts would be used, presumably, to fasten the cable.

On inches and centimetres; a half-inch is about 1.3 centimetres.
Regards!


----------



## Ilmo

My Dear Frida-nc, a box wrench, also called ring spanner, is not "llave inglesa" in Spanish but "llave de caja". "Llave inglesa" is the adjustable wrench. 

Con respecto al tamaño de la llave, yo usaría la dimensión inglesa "media pulgada", pues las dimensiones en pulgadas todavía son muy comunes, pero si quieres cambiar la dimensión al sistema metrico, entonces tienes que usat la unidad milímetro - una llave de 13 milímetros. Nadie dice que es una llave de 1,3 centímetros.


----------



## rholt

A "cable nut" is a device used to join cables. 
It serves as a sort of tuerca para los puntos de los cables.


----------



## frida-nc

Gracias, Ilmo, es bueno aprender como expresar las medidas.  Gracias tambien a ti, rholt.  ¿Podemos decir "una llave de caja de media pulgada al lado, para conectar cables mediante las tuercas" ?  o hay términos más exactos?


----------



## rholt

A half-inch box wrench lying beside it for the cable nuts.
-> Un llave  de caja de media pulgada al lado, para los tuercas de los cables.


----------



## Ilmo

rholt said:


> A half-inch box wrench lying beside it for the cable nuts.
> -> *Un llave*  de caja de media pulgada al lado, para los tuercas de los cables.


 
La llave es una palabra feminina, al menos según mis fuentes.


----------



## rholt

Thanks for your help.


----------

